# Genesis



## Llowellen (Jun 8, 2008)

I've been archiving my own campaign log on my blog. If anyone is interested in reading about a Dark Sun-inspired, Mesopotamian-themed, high adventure, v3.5/Arcana Evolved hybrid campaign I invite you all to visit *An Ordinary Life* at http://ianehewitt.blogspot.com. Expect a campaign update every Saturday for some time to come.

The campaign log can be found under the _Genesis_ tag: 

Cheers 
Ian


----------

